# White lumps/ blisters in horses ear ??!!!!!



## Joules (25 January 2009)

This weekend I noticed my horse appears to have some white lumps in his ear... almost like blisters as they are slightly raised.. and a bit crusty. I'm wondering if anyone has ever experienced this or can think what it is and what I can do to treat it??
thanks


----------



## annret (25 January 2009)

Google auraul plaques - sounds like this is what they are. Best left alone although I think PF got rid of them using canestan?


----------



## Tia (25 January 2009)

I got rid of one of my horses aural plaques with Camrosa  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  There were others on here who were involved in the experiment though and also had success, I just can't remember what everyone used.


----------



## PapaFrita (26 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Google auraul plaques - sounds like this is what they are. Best left alone although I think PF got rid of them using canestan? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep, I used Canesten _although_ it took a while... in fact, I gave up applying the cream in frustration and THEN, a few months later, I noticed they'd gone


----------



## brightmount (26 January 2009)

I used Dermafas. Exactly the same as PF. It didn't seem to be working, then after I had stopped the plaques disappeared.


----------



## mygeorge (26 January 2009)

they will self-resolve in time and it is best to leave them alone as often interfering can make them sore and then the horse can get head shy.


----------



## Andalucian (26 January 2009)

hmmm I've been waiting for my horse's aural plaques to "sort themselves out" for 4-5 years.  I'm fed up, I'm going to try canesten, seeing as I've got a spare tube 
	
	
		
		
	


	





cheers PF


----------



## custard (26 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
they will self-resolve in time and it is best to leave them alone as often interfering can make them sore and then the horse can get head shy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, leave well alone is what my vet advised as you can make them really funny about their ears.  Sometimes they will just go on their own.


----------



## Tia (26 January 2009)

Aural plaques do not resolve in time, no idea where you got that inaccurate information from Mygeorge?  APs create sores which are painful and irritable to the horse.  They should be treated, preferably preventative methods (rubbing fly repellant in horses ears when biting midges are out), however once the plaques are there, you should try to make the horse more comfortable with calming the soreness and discomfort of the dermititis.


----------



## mygeorge (26 January 2009)

The information was from two different vets. 

This is from H&amp;H 2007

What are aural plaques?
Aural plaques in Headley Brittania\'s ears

H&amp;H staff writer

19 February, 2007
The more eagle-eyed reader may have noticed that Headley Britannia, the 2006 Burghley winner, sports a spectacular pair of "cauliflower ears".

What causes the growths in her ears?

Technically, they're known as aural plaques, which are a form of hyperkeratosis or thickening of the skin.

Why do these growths occur?

It is not known for sure, though it is possible they are related to fly bites or warts. Either way, they are a type of skin reaction.

What can you do about them?

The best thing to do about them is probably nothing at all. There are various lotions people have tried and removal under anaesthetic has also been attempted, but frequently the only result is an increase in the horse's sensitivity around the ears. The general opinion is that they are best left well alone.

Are they harmful?

The short answer is no although in extreme cases, they can distort the shape of the ear.

"Certainly, if I see them on a horse I'm vetting, I wouldn't fail it on that," says Horse &amp; Hound veterinary consultant Karen Coumbe. "I would point them out to a potential buyer, of course, but I have never worried about them and they wouldn't stop me from buying a horse myself, provided I was sure it was not a sarcoid."


----------



## Tia (26 January 2009)

Lol!  Oh believe me, I know all about aural plaques Mygeorge  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  As I said in my previous post to you, where you stated that aural plaques *resolved themselves*, sorry but that is inaccurate and incorrect information and they do *not* resolve themselves.  Try a few more Google sites to give you a better overall view of this; if you can't find others which tell of not leaving dermititis and lesions untreated then just shout as I am sure I can find a tonne of vet journals for you.

These lesions are irritable and in some cases painful for horses which is THE symptom for them becoming headshy, not the cause.  The cause needs dealing with as you would with every other skin condition.


----------



## Joules (26 January 2009)

ok thanks for that guys, will have a look into some of the treatments suggested !!!


----------



## mygeorge (27 January 2009)

why don't you just phone your vet and ask his/her advice. They don't usually charge for this and they are the best qualified and will have the most up to date info available. Far better than using google for more than just background info. Since these plaques are thought to be viral in origin, not unlike warts, they tend not to respond to creams etc designed for bacterial dermatitis. Better to ask your vet than waste time and money.


----------

